# The Abbey Bar With Photo's



## beerbeergloriousbeer (22/1/08)

In August 2007 my girlfriend and i did a road trip around the south island of NZ in a camper van.
One of the highlights for pubs and bars of the many visited was the "ABBEY BAR".
It is located on the way to the national park and Ruby Bay from Nelson approx 30 mins.
There were alot of good wineries in the region but this was a really good change from the many many wineries.
The atmosphere was very relaxed with families and random visitors.
I don't recall the guys name behind the Bar but his brother built the pub from an old church many years before.
He was very knowledgable about beer and all things alcohol. Letting you taste different beers before you bought them.
There were plenty of beers brewed locally on tap which were awesome.
If you are ever in this area I recommend a visit.
Attached are some Photo's....


----------



## Doc (23/1/08)

That indeed is a great little place in the world.
I grew up in Richmond.
If you go another few hundred metres up the road from The Abbey, you'll find the NZ Hop Board and you can buy some great NZ Hops.

I hope you also made it to the other micros around Nelson. There are a bunch.

Doc


----------



## fingolfin (5/3/08)

I am travailing around New Zealand in May this year for my honeymoon, (in a campervan like you beerbeer) and was thinking of making a thread about where I should go. I am only going to the south island, but was thinking of only going south of Christchurch to Dunedin / Queenstown etc. 

DOC, are there many other micro breweries in the south island worth looking out for? Nelson isnt exactly the way I was planning on heading, but I may be able to change the girlies mind and swing on by.

Thanks


----------



## therook (5/3/08)

fingolfin said:


> I am travailing around New Zealand in May this year for my honeymoon, (in a campervan like you beerbeer) and was thinking of making a thread about where I should go. I am only going to the south island, but was thinking of only going south of Christchurch to Dunedin / Queenstown etc.
> 
> DOC, are there many other micro breweries in the south island worth looking out for? Nelson isnt exactly the way I was planning on heading, but I may be able to change the girlies mind and swing on by.
> 
> Thanks



Make sure you go to Speights in Dunedin, from memory it was about 30 bucks for the tour and you got to drink there beer after the tour..... It was help yourself :icon_chickcheers: 

Rook


----------



## b_thomas (5/3/08)

It's a shame that nothing in my neck of the woods as anything quite as quaint as somewhere like this. I'd love to while away an afternoon in one of those couches.


----------



## Doc (5/3/08)

fingolfin said:


> DOC, are there many other micro breweries in the south island worth looking out for? Nelson isnt exactly the way I was planning on heading, but I may be able to change the girlies mind and swing on by.



Nelson and surrounds have a whole bunch of micros such as Harringtons, Founders, Mussel Inn, Mac's.
There is 1 or 2 over the Blenheim way.
Monteiths is on the West Coast (Greymouth).
Christchurch has a few (Twisted Hop, Dux de Lux etc).
Emersons in Dunedin (and the big Speights brewery).

Doc


----------



## wessmith (5/3/08)

Doc said:


> Nelson and surrounds have a whole bunch of micros such as Harringtons, Founders, Mussel Inn, Mac's.
> There is 1 or 2 over the Blenheim way.
> Monteiths is on the West Coast (Greymouth).
> Christchurch has a few (Twisted Hop, Dux de Lux etc).
> ...



Isnt there a micro in Queenstown Doc? And what about further south in Invergiggle? Its many years since I visited!

Wes


----------



## Doc (5/3/08)

wessmith said:


> Isnt there a micro in Queenstown Doc? And what about further south in Invergiggle? Its many years since I visited!
> 
> Wes



Their used to be O'Neils in Queenstown, but I'm led to believe it has gone. Speights have an Ale House in Queenstown now.
Down that way is also Wanaka Beerworks. I believe that is currently for sale.
Not sure of what is in Invercargil. Haven't been there in a very very very long time.

Just did a search and here is the major brewery list. It is not up to date, as it is missing alot of the real small boutique places.

There was a graphical version on ZoomIn, but damned if I can find it at the moment.

Doc


----------



## Doc (5/3/08)

Here it is

Doc


----------



## Jazman (5/3/08)

Sad to here the wanaka beer works is for sale they make some good beer but the brewer seemed a bit rude when i was there last


----------



## jaytee (5/3/08)

Jazman said:


> Sad to here the wanaka beer works is for sale they make some good beer but the brewer seemed a bit rude when i was there last



Hopefully it's sold as a going concern, not packed up and exported as has happened to some NZ breweries in the past


----------



## grod5 (5/3/08)

How freeky, 

I was just about to ask on this forum for some hints on pubs/ beer places of interest to visit. I am heading over on Saturday (3 days from now) on a whirlwind 6 day driving tour of the south island. Last time was in 1994 on a marriage saving exercise that didn't work. I ended throwing myself off a bridge 112 metres from the river below. I hope this trip is a lot better. I have instructions for my new woman and that is to have fun and drink beer. I will keep an eye on this.

g


----------



## PostModern (5/3/08)

When I toured the North Island late last year, the best beer I had from the South Island was Three Boys IPA. If you're in CC, or can get it whereever else you are, I strongly recommend it.


----------



## fingolfin (6/3/08)

Thanks all for the replies, will check out as many as I can, I should probably spend a little time with the wifey, I guess.


----------



## stillscottish (7/3/08)

Just got back from NZ last week.

If you're in Christchurch, the Twisted Hop have their own Cask beers a good range from other Micros and their food is excellent.
Pomeroy's, although not a brew pub had a good range from a few micros and the usual NZ big boys. Can't remember any specifically (got in a session with some of the locals). The roast special on sunday night is pretty damn good also.

If you ever get to Auckland, Hallertau on the northern outskirts is well worth a visit.

Campbell


----------



## mckenry (7/3/08)

grod5 said:


> How freeky,
> 
> I was just about to ask on this forum for some hints on pubs/ beer places of interest to visit. I am heading over on Saturday (3 days from now) on a whirlwind 6 day driving tour of the south island. Last time was in 1994 on a marriage saving exercise that didn't work. I ended throwing myself off a bridge 112 metres from the river below. I hope this trip is a lot better. I have instructions for my new woman and that is to have fun and drink beer. I will keep an eye on this.
> 
> g



Am I reading this right? You jumped off a bridge, 112m above a river? Youre still here? Are you Superman? Am I missing a joke somewhere? :unsure:


----------



## gap (7/3/08)

mckenry said:


> Am I reading this right? You jumped off a bridge, 112m above a river? Youre still here? Are you Superman? Am I missing a joke somewhere? :unsure:



Have you heard of bungee jumping?


----------



## mckenry (7/3/08)

gap said:


> Have you heard of bungee jumping?



yeah, I considered this, but all the talk prior was about a failed marriage, doom & gloom. Bungee is fun. Dont quite get the flow of the post :unsure:


----------



## beerbeergloriousbeer (18/3/08)

The Northern part of the south island is definately worth a trip. Plenty of wineries for girlfriends/wives and a few really good breweries.
If you are only heading south, a really good pub to stop at but doesn't have it's own brew is "The Tap" @ Arrowtown just north of Queenstown.
From memory plenty of NZ beers but also a couple of local brews.
The main reason to stop in is just the personal quaint atmosphere.
I have attached a photo of what it looks like from the street.
If you blink whilst driving past you might miss it!


----------

